# Hablando de Basic4Android



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 10, 2013)

abro este tema para quienes empezamos en el mundo del Androide, y bueno para los que no lo conozcan pongo un minitutorial:


Si estas buscando un IDE para desarrollar aplicaciones en Android sin tener que usar Java estas de enhorabuena, ya que Basic4Android te permite programar las mismas en lenguaje Visual Basic. Con Basic4Android (También llamado B4A) podrás crear aplicaciones nativas para Android (APK), para tu disfrute o incluso subirlas a Android Market.

Los requisitos para usar Basic4Android / B4A son los siguientes:
.Net Framework 2.0 o superior
Java 6 JDK para Windows x86 (Aunque uses windows x64 tienes que instalar la versión x86)
Android SDK (Una vez instalado, tenéis que instalar la API 8, que corresponde con la versión 2.2 de Android)

También se recomienda instalar el controlador USB para utilizar un terminal Android en el caso que no tuviéramos driver. aunque desde Basic4Android / B4A tenemos una aplicación llamada B4A-Bridge, en la que una vez instalada en nuestro móvil, podemos ver el desarrollo de la aplicación en el, pudiendo también utilizar el AVD (Android Virtual Devices).

Una vez instalado todo correctamente (Incluido Basic4Android / B4A) tan solo queda configurar las rutas de acceso en el programa al SDK de Java y de Android.

Completado este último paso, ya estaremos listos para crear nuestra primera aplicación Android escribiendo en Visual Basic.



quienes esten interesados en el tema seria muy util sus comentarios, sugerencias y aportaciones.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 10, 2013)

Que curioso que justo ayer descubrí yo éste IDE, y ahora lo publicas 
Me sumo a la causa, que quiero aprender. Empecé hace un tiempo a aprender Java y programación Android, pero se me hacía bastante complejo y lo abandoné, en un futuro retomaré ese camino. Pero de momento me viene bien aprender con éste IDE, así además refresco conocimientos olvidados de Visual Basic.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 10, 2013)

Yo usé basic4ppc, hice unas cuantas aplicaciones para WM y empecé con basic4android.
No lo recomiendo, es un galimatías, no es un basic y ya está, es limitado, propietario y de pago. Por poco esfuerzo mas te metes con el sdk de Android.
Venden la moto que es como VB pero ni se le acerca.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 10, 2013)

> Por poco esfuerzo mas te metes con el sdk de Android.



tu comentario  me parecio interesante y concuerdo contigo a medias, yo para empezar a entender plataformas  empiezo con basic, despues voy migrando a otros lenguajes como voy necesitando  y se me dificulta menos el proceso. 

estuve haciendo unos ejemplitos que ire subiendo para quien le sirva, y si dista mucho de ser un VB6 o un VB net, pero es muy similar, lo que le faltan son muchas mas librerias lo que seria lo compatible con las OCX de VB pero para empezar a jugar yo digo que esta excelente.

de echo una de las cosas que mas me llamo la atencion es que B4A compila a JAVA.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2013)

A mi no me resultó nada sencillo ni intuitivo, el simulador es el de android, tienes que cargar medio SDK y un lago etcétera. Y con B4PPC siempre acababa arrepintiendome porque tal cosa que en VB se podía allí no, por eso pensé en no dedicarle mucho tiempo.
Si la sintaxis del java y del basic tampoco difieren tanto. Es como los nuevos VB, al final da lo mismo si programas en bacic, c, java o lo que sea al final es todo .net, eun unos pones for x = 1 to 100 y en el otro for(int x ; x<100; x++) todo lo demás es lo mismo.
Resumiendo si queremos seguir programando hay que hacerse el ánimo a pensar en objetos y clases si o si, y de momento por falta de tiempo no me he metido casi.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 12, 2013)

> el simulador es el de android, tienes que cargar medio SDK



sip. el simulador esta muy mal, yo prefiero compilar e instalar en el dispositivo es mucho mas rapido y facil. pero la verdad a mi si me esta gustando el B4A para empezar a jugar y claro de ninguna manera sirve para hacer aplicaciones profesionales.


bueno aqui subo un intento de aplicación que es el tipico encender un led via bluetooth(serial) 





*notese que lacamarografiameodia 

se necesita compu con bluetooth y configurar el compim con el puerto que asigna el bluetooth en mi caso fue com3, tambien se necesita instalar la aplicación bluetooth (apk) que esta dentro del archivo objects en el comprimido que anexo al dispositivo con android.

en el comprimido se encuentra codigo en Picbasic Pro, el Codigo de B4A y el simulado en proteus.


----------

